# Neo Mario Galaxy - Super Mario Galaxy 2 mod 2020 update release



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

Neo Mario Galaxy is an unofficial modification of Super Mario Galaxy 2. 
This hack can be played legally on any homebrew-enabled Wii or Wii U console. 
No backup images or hardware modifications are required!
You can download the mod from here.


> Features:
> 
> 8 new galaxies on one world map
> 42 Power Stars waiting to be collected
> ...


Source:​


----------



## Luigimeansme (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm trying to get this to work on Dolphin, could someone help me out?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 4, 2020)

yes it's finally ready. might be time to dust off the old vwii


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 4, 2020)

Luigimeansme said:


> I'm trying to get this to work on Dolphin, could someone help me out?


i dont think you can it requires Riivolution. so looks like wii and vwii only?


----------



## TeamAwesomeness21 (Apr 10, 2021)

if it's a rom hack then it shouldn't be playable on the real system. rom hacks are for emulators only.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2021)

TeamAwesomeness21 said:


> if it's a rom hack then it shouldn't be playable on the real system. rom hacks are for emulators only.


No, that's simply false. ROM hacks typically are made to work on real hardware. It even includes this quote from the source


> This hack can be played legally on any homebrew-enabled Wii or Wii U console.


----------



## Jaydo001 (Aug 9, 2021)

Luigimeansme said:


> I'm trying to get this to work on Dolphin, could someone help me out?


yeah sure some mods dont work that way but first get a super mario galaxy 2 disk and wii fusion manager     extract the disc put all the mods file into the files folder not the sys or the disc foler or on the root ill will not work after choose the folder in the program with file on left and do trasfer as image and after that it should work


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2021)

Deleted User said:


> Neo Mario Galaxy is an unofficial modification of Super Mario Galaxy 2.
> This hack can be played legally on any homebrew-enabled Wii or Wii U console.
> No backup images or hardware modifications are required!
> You can download the mod from here.​
> Source:​



The link leads to an error 404 page.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow, this mod sounds cool


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> The link leads to an error 404 page.


DMCA'd already?


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 11, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> The link leads to an error 404 page.



Check the description in the video.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> DMCA'd already?


Not sure if it was removed by the uploader or else.


----------



## TeamAwesomeness21 (Aug 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> No, that's simply false. ROM hacks typically are made to work on real hardware. It even includes this quote from the source


"should", not "is" there's a difference.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 28, 2021)

TeamAwesomeness21 said:


> "should", not "is" there's a difference.


That's even more wrong.
Romhacks have existed for consoles that didn't have a working emulator at the moment, there is simply no truth to the original statement.


----------



## TeamAwesomeness21 (Aug 28, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> That's even more wrong.
> Romhacks have existed for consoles that didn't have a working emulator at the moment, there is simply no truth to the original statement.


that's not the definition of rom hack. a rom hack is a hack of the rom. a rom is something that you cannot find on the real hardware, but can download illegally. the correct term for your thing is mod.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 28, 2021)

TeamAwesomeness21 said:


> that's not the definition of rom hack. a rom hack is a hack of the rom. a rom is something that you cannot find on the real hardware, but can download illegally. the correct term for your thing is mod.


In case you're not trolling, that's wrong. Assuming you don't actually believe the ROM magically appears once an emulator is made, where do you think the ROM comes from, and why is it called a ROM?

There is no distinction between a romhack and a mod, they are the same thing.


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 28, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> [...]
> There is no distinction between a romhack and a mod, they are the same thing.



Yes and no and yes...

Even though both refer to the process of changing something (ROM, PC game file). A mod is more related to PC games, while a Hack refers mostly to ROMs derived from Console games. Some people also think that a mod refers to modify (so the name) an already modifiable source (most times using the source code made available by the devs or some kind of utility for the matter, so that's the reason mods are more related with PC games), while a hack refers to something that its not meant to be -easily- modifiable (like a console ROM).

There are some examples though where the console games' source code has been made available and a game version is made for other systems where it was not meant to be released, but in such case we are talking about ports, not hacks or mods 'per se' (yes, many changes/adjustments can be made to such ports too), and yes, there are some cases where a PC game file is modified even though it wasn't meant to be.

So to keep it simple and avoid more confusion, a mod is for PC games, and a hack for Console games.


----------



## TeamAwesomeness21 (Aug 29, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> Yes and no and yes...
> 
> Even though both refer to the process of changing something (ROM, PC game file). A mod is more related to PC games, while a Hack refers mostly to ROMs derived from Console games. Some people also think that a mod refers to modify (so the name) an already modifiable source (most times using the source code made available by the devs or some kind of utility for the matter, so that's the reason mods are more related with PC games), while a hack refers to something that its not meant to be -easily- modifiable (like a console ROM).
> 
> ...


there are mods of console games. even the title of this thread calls neo mario galaxy a mod.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 29, 2021)

TeamAwesomeness21 said:


> there are mods of console games. even the title of this thread calls neo mario galaxy a mod.


Why so much effort over a non-issue? Technically, all "rom hacks" are mods of the original game. So, splitting hairs just seems... Pointless.


----------



## polyjay (Sep 10, 2021)

Has anyone got this to work on android MMJR2? I can't seem to make Mario spin.

It's weird.
Spin works in SMG2 on Dolphin MMJR2.
Spin works in Neo Mario Galaxy on base Dolphin.
But no spin in NMG on MMJR2.

You can even see the IR cursor waggling as if shaking but it doesn't register as a spin.

What's up?


----------



## GayCoonie (Sep 12, 2021)

That was a lot of bizarre pedantry about hacks vs mods, lol. From what i understand, the Wii community are um.... conservative, so they're weird about proving ways to play on emulators, but as far as i know, it always is possible.


----------



## IKEA_cabinet (Nov 24, 2021)

TeamAwesomeness21 said:


> "should", not "is" there's a difference.


Playing it on my wii right now and it runs perfectly.


----------



## MockyLock (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank to the last posts, i could discover this mod, thank you.
In his site, the op says it needs Riivolution 1.06.
As far as i could check, I only could find Riivolution V105.
Is it just mistyping ?


----------



## LucyX2 (Feb 9, 2022)

TeamAwesomeness21 said:


> if it's a rom hack then it shouldn't be playable on the real system. rom hacks are for emulators only.


you dumb on something? how do you think did they play rom hacks before there were emulators?


----------



## pleasejust (Feb 24, 2022)

anyways, does anyone know how to get this to work in an emulator? Many people want to run it on better hardware fro increased performance.


----------

